# ITS SUNDAY what vintage schwinns did we find this week...WEEKLY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

Another week has passed WHAT VINTAGE/PREWAR SCHWINN BICYCLES/PARTS/FUN STUFF DID WE FIND THIS WEEK?

i FOUND A og 1936 Schwinn LINCOLN CHICAGO CYCLE SUPPLY C MODEL PICTURE DOES IT JUSTICE CANT SEE THE WARE AND SCRATCHES.

POST SOME PICS AND SHOW US WHAT YOU FOUND...


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Yet another SCORE by Shaun*

Very nice score, Shaun.  You must be in the center of the great vintage bike haven.  You always get the good stuff.  Congratulations.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 10, 2012)

*SICK color*

You're Mr. Prewar Schwinn. 

Those aren't easy to find,.......... or afford.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks bikeboy im in so cal and very few of bikes have come from so cal.  like i said there are dlaws in the bike just a good picture


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*c mod*

thanks lawrence at the end of the day it's still a c model but yes the color was for chicago cycle supply and i love the off color bikes...

i had to find something as good as your bad ass brown B-6 that thing is killer.  and i got a super killer deal on that bike


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*badges*



also found 2 missing links to my collection a prewar oval PACKARD badge and a rare shwinn henderson square badge


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 10, 2012)

Shaun - simply incredible. You must have amazing connections to keep getting these week after week. I'm still reeling from the 2 tone green C-model from a few weeks ago. That things was awesome, especially in the 20" frame size.

Look forward to your finds every week. Cheers! -Eric


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*Thanks Eric*

Thanks Eric I just feel like I need to get them when they come up that feeling needs to go away. 
This was actually a lead from one of my cross country drivers


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 10, 2012)

Shaun, 

If that big green C model ever gets in the way, I would be happy to give it a good home.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*BC model*



Autocycleplane said:


> Shaun,
> 
> If that big green C model ever gets in the way, I would be happy to give it a good home.




your talking about the BC 117 right ? the green on avacado that i got a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 10, 2012)

*i picked 3 up this weekend*

i got a 51 schwinn d19 from a fellow cabe member.I






 also picked up a 79 mag scrambler and a 68 speedster from a swap meet.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*51*

love the 51 scott nice bike and those mag wheels bring back some memories...nice scores


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 10, 2012)

At auction this weekend,  picked up a prewar straightbar that I think is a Schwinn...had elgin fenders and a shelby crank.
It is for sale, so pm me if anyone is interested in this backbone for restoration.
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*cool*

nice find chris looks to be a prewar schwinn motorbike...nice score


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 10, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> your talking about the BC 117 right ? the green on avacado that i got a couple weeks ago?




That is the one, with the odd hardware badge. Killer color combo - your specialty..


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 10, 2012)

*you got it*



Autocycleplane said:


> That is the one, with the odd hardware badge. Killer color combo - your specialty..




you got it eric i do have another BC so that is something i might do in the future...


----------



## mruiz (Jun 11, 2012)

*Chris*

I PM you about the frame.
 Mitch


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 11, 2012)

*fastback*

Found a '66 Fastback in black for a bargain locally.

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 11, 2012)

*nice score*

nice score the fastback are the only sting ray bike i like.  good looking bike


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 11, 2012)

nice fastback


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 11, 2012)

*got this super crusty too*

Got this too...46-47 Schwinn B-6, super crusty and sunburnt...starting to pull the unusable parts off and toss like the girls seat, pedals, and frozen chain, tire and tube pieces, etc...rims are toast and front fender is another brand yet peaked, but since all the bearings aren't frozen one could make a definite rat bike from this.

Also ran across the Columbia lurking in the weeds, but still working on the purchase.

While looking for bikes I come across some great old iron, check out the bumper bullets on that mid 50's Cadillac!

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 11, 2012)

*pickin*

did some pickin this week huh chris


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 11, 2012)

It's that time of year in the midwest, people are pulling their stuff out to go fishing, riding, etc. and are getting tired of moving the boat or motorcycle around the old stuff laying around...so they are more apt to sell and/or give it away...garage sales, auctions...need gas for the boat etc.

Even got a '67 Breeze for free (good hardware) and also found a set of late 50's early 60's perfect Mercedes hub caps that ended up in CA and NY.  Xcelsior got some great 60's/70's Led Zep albums, #1,2,3, & 4, and a couple of Doors from me a few weeks ago, still have Dylan, Santana, The Who etc. to boot...been really lucky recently.

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 11, 2012)

*love it*

awsome chris been doing good keep it up...look forward to next weeks picks


----------

